# semanage ValueError user staff_u is not defined

## eksi2

hey folks,

Im having some trouble having semanage modify user roles.

If I do semanage user -l, I see the selinux users (e.g. root and staff_u), but when i try to modify roles (ex. semanage -m -R "staff_r" staff_u), it says "ValueError user staff_u is not defined", anyone had similar experience?

----------

## papas

I 'm facing the same problem, 

change -m to -a (add instead of modify)fix the problem for me.

----------

